# New Starter



## bad2thebone (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I have been a building manager for the past 2 years, before that I worked in a control room as a controller and worked my way up to a manager level. Dealt with over 100 plus calls a day answering queries from our 3000 plus security staff as well as dealing with high calibre clients and emergency calls, I did this for almost 4 years so I have sound customer service. I have always wanted to get into IT but I just do not trust training providers and experienced people tell me to train off my own back which I welcome however, once I get my qualification in MCSE or Software testing where do I go from there? Nobody will take on a person that has no real practical experience and I cant afford to even take 12 weeks off o gain experience. Can you offer me any advice?

Haroon


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have any background in computers or IT in general or as a hobby? It can be difficult to get started but everyone starts somewhere.

I would suggest deciding on a path you would be most interested in (i.e. program, software QA, networking, etc.)

Once you have an idea of what you'd want to do you can focus on getting the knowledge required to start in that field. 

Getting the basic certifications is something you can do on your own. This would include the entry level Microsoft certification (MTA) , A+ or Network+


----------



## bad2thebone (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a GNVQ Advanced qualification in IT and nothing else, I am interested in Software testing only because I am quite good at being critical and asking a lot of questions. I wouldn't mind getting into 1st line support help desk and work my way up. But if tomorrow I get my ISEB or MCSE, what do I do then? Do companies employ people who have the cert but not the experience, will I have to take volunteer work to gain experience?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You may find a position with just the certifications but the majority of the employers out there will be looking for both work experience and possibly the certifications.

I would suggest looking in your area to see what positions are available and check what the requirements are, that will help determine what you need to do to be able to apply for those jobs. There are entry level positions in all aspects of IT you just need to keep an eye out for them. Having a natural aptitude for the work and the knowledge/certs will certainly help get your foot in the door.


----------



## bad2thebone (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you very much, your advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The reason no one will touch you is because you have no experience in those areas.

The MCSE requires a candidate to have 12-18 months experience as a systems engineer or similar. Going for the MCSE without experience will make employers think that you have either cheated to get the certification or that as soon as you have some experience you will leave for a better paid position and recruiting employees can be expensive.

Certifications are designed to backup your experience level not show what you want to do. You should certify to your experience level and get a job that is appropriate.

No IT manager of sound mind will hire someone to look after their network and servers if they have no experience.

The best advice I can give you is to get some entry level certs and get and entry level job.

Put it this way someone with 6 months experience in say best buy or a call centre giving the odd low level advice and no certs will have a better chance of getting a higher level position than someone with the MCSE and a degree.


----------



## bad2thebone (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you very much, does make perfect sense. I know entry level jobs are very low pay 16k - 18k, training providers always say that there is quick progression and 6 to 8 months down the line you will get a pay increase as well self training during this period will increase wage packet. Is this is true or do majority of entry level workers stay at a low pay for a significant amount of time?

Just to let you know I am HUGE bruce lee fan!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No training providers talk BS and you should stay away from them. I have some certs and I did them on my own anyone can do it.

If you had the MCSE and went for a low level job an employer (unless linked to the train ing provider) will not hire you because they know for a fact that after 6 months experience you will jump ship to another job that pays better.

Entry level positions by definition can bet got before you have any certs at all because the definition of entry level means you dont know anything. You may find that you have to leave the MCSE of your CV/resume to get a job.

Edit: also do not believe the crap when they say the average salary is 35k if you get this cert or that cert because it is crap. The average salary may be 35k but only after 5 years experience.

IT used to be that you could get a degree or the MCSE with no experience and walk into a systems admin job but that was back in 1990. So you will need a time machine.


----------



## bad2thebone (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you that really helps, I will have to look for entry level jobs I suppose.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It does suck as you will very likely have to take a pay cut.

Entry level certs such as compTIA A+, Network+ and Microsofts 70-680 and 70-270 would be good ones to go for and would be very beneficial.


----------



## bad2thebone (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks again, wish me luck!


----------



## clk4suport (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi there pal,

its all depends upon you that if you want to continue your life like that because your heart know what good for you..
Thank You


----------



## bad2thebone (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## bad2thebone (Dec 18, 2013)

*Entry Level Progression*

Hello Everyone

Once I get my entry level certs and get my first job I am most likely looking at 18k to 21k, how sooner could I see myself progressing to a higher salary of at least 24k - 25k. I understand its 1st line and then 2nd line and so forth? I am quick learner but I will suffer on a salary lower than 24k for a long period of time. Your advice would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

So much of that is based on your ability, the economic conditions in your area, the availability of IT jobs (and the number of available techs) in your area, the salary range for your position, and a whole lot of right-place-right-time luck. Unfortunately, the only one of those factors you can control is you. You could be the best tech in the world, and if there aren't any higher-paying jobs in the area, there's not much you're gonna be able to do about that. Conversely, when the economy was good and IT jobs were plentiful, you could be a mediocre tech and get a raise.

So... I could tell you it will take you 3 months, a year, or 10 years, but the simple fact is, nobody is going to be able to tell you within any certainty how long it will take you to advance. Any answers you get will simply be wild guesses.

The best you can do is the best you can do. Give it your best shot. Put yourself in the best possible position to advance so that, if it doesn't happen quickly, your efforts will not be to blame.


----------

